# Diesel Mechanic needed, NW suburbs IL



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

We are in search of a head diesel and hydraulic mechanic that is able to schedule, record, and perform tasks on over 100 pieces of equipment ranging from pickups to class A dump trucks and skid steers to loaders. Position has an immediate opening to the qualifying candidate.

Please call 847-622-0797 to apply or for more information

*Please do not PM me for more details! This posting is being listed for a friends company. I will not have any more information for you than what is listed. Thanks*


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

PM on the way  prsport


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

toby4492;799426 said:


> PM on the way  prsport


i hope you joking


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

bogginboy;799503 said:


> i hope you joking


Toby...........joking........No way. LOL


----------

